
Ask HN: Should I release my Computational Human library? - hsikka
Hey folks! I&#x27;ve been working on a lot of computational biology lately, and through the process have developed a very rudimentary library to string together different simulations and interactions between organs, cells, and systems. Though this is of course incredibly basic, I do think a toolset like this would be useful to drug companies seeking to do simulations, labs, and independent makers! What do you folks think? Should I polish it up and release it?
======
eelliott
Is it something the drug companies wouldn't already have internally?

~~~
hsikka
You know, I'm sure they do have it, but I imagine keeping a dedicated team on
it would be costly, maybe it can be abstracted out as a service?

Also, profit aside, perhaps open sourcing it would bring the most value to the
most people?

~~~
eelliott
If I was you, I wouldn't want to help the drug companies without getting paid.
But I would be interested to see how what you've written could benefit not for
profit researchers?

I don't know much about the field, but if I was you I'd probably email
Professor Eric Grimson at MIT and see if he has any suggestions how your
library could be beneficially shared. He seems pretty nice and into this kind
of stuff.

